# Anyone ordered from the USA via US Unlocked?



## Lizyyz (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm looking to purchase either Nook or Kindle and stumbled upon this company that offers a unique US shipping address to international shoppers.  Basically I order from Barnes & Noble, provide them with the unique shipping address (I did a test run and got a New Jersey address) who will then ship the goods to me. Shipping cost to Toronto is around $42.  Cheaper than crossing the border to Barnes & Noble in Buffalo but don't know of anyone who's used them before.

Thanks in advance.

Liz

P.S.: Kindle ships to Canada but delivery time is mid to end January so I feel it's worth the extra $10 shipping cost.


----------



## BevL (Dec 9, 2010)

Interesting concept but I've not heard of or used that service.

Of course, we live close enough to the border and happen to have friends who have a recreational property that's close enough that we routinely get our stuff delivered there, then run across and get it.


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 9, 2010)

My wife went on-line last weekend to order a Rick Steves DVD set and a couple of his travel books with the big pre Xmas sale he has on his site.  We thought we had a great package coming at a real discount, until we went through the checkout!  Shipping, admin fees, Taxes, customs duties and exchange when we are virtually at par, nearly doubled the cost and we just said forget it!!! Most smaller shippers don't have a Canadian fulfilment centre, and I won't order at any cost.


----------



## Lizyyz (Dec 10, 2010)

BevL said:


> Interesting concept but I've not heard of or used that service.
> 
> Of course, we live close enough to the border and happen to have friends who have a recreational property that's close enough that we routinely get our stuff delivered there, then run across and get it.



Thanks.  I thought if anyone would know about them, it would be TUGgers.  I try to time my purchases around my timeshare vacations in the U.S. but I'm not booked anytime soon so I'm trying to find ways to get what I need.



Ironwood said:


> My wife went on-line last weekend to order a Rick Steves DVD set and a couple of his travel books with the big pre Xmas sale he has on his site.  We thought we had a great package coming at a real discount, until we went through the checkout!  Shipping, admin fees, Taxes, customs duties and exchange when we are virtually at par, nearly doubled the cost and we just said forget it!!! Most smaller shippers don't have a Canadian fulfilment centre, and I won't order at any cost.



I was thinking of using their service for a small purchase as a test drive but I guess I'm better off with e-bay as long as I buy from reputable sellers.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## caribbeansun (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've purchased from B&N and they shipped to Canada, it was a couple years ago mind you but...



Lizyyz said:


> I'm looking to purchase either Nook or Kindle and stumbled upon this company that offers a unique US shipping address to international shoppers.  Basically I order from Barnes & Noble, provide them with the unique shipping address (I did a test run and got a New Jersey address) who will then ship the goods to me. Shipping cost to Toronto is around $42.  Cheaper than crossing the border to Barnes & Noble in Buffalo but don't know of anyone who's used them before.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobk (Dec 11, 2010)

I purchased a kindle, which I love and shipping was free from Amazon.  I just checked amazon.ca  the Canadian site and shipping is free for purchases over $25.... so your shipping to Toronto should be free.


----------



## Lizyyz (Dec 11, 2010)

bobk said:


> I purchased a kindle, which I love and shipping was free from Amazon.  I just checked amazon.ca  the Canadian site and shipping is free for purchases over $25.... so your shipping to Toronto should be free.



Thanks.  I checked the .ca website and it has all kinds of kindle accessories but not the ereader itself (unless I didn't look deep enough).


----------



## Lizyyz (Dec 11, 2010)

caribbeansun said:


> I'm pretty sure I've purchased from B&N and they shipped to Canada, it was a couple years ago mind you but...



Thanks, I will keep checking but so far as I can tell, Nook is shipped within the US only. .


----------

